# [Gothic 3] &quot;Rausreden&quot; schlägt fehl und jetzt?



## Timofei (26. Oktober 2006)

*[Gothic 3] "Rausreden" schlägt fehl und jetzt?*

Hab versehentlich meinen Spielstand überspeichert als ich gerade in "Geldern" was geklaut habe (in dem Gebäude mit der verschlossenen Tür mit den 2 Ork-Wachen davor).
bin wahrscheinlich schon zu oft erwischt worden,jedenfalls kann ich mich nimma  
rausreden.
wenn ich jetzt vor denen davonlauf und später wiederkomm erkennen die Krieger 
mich wieder.
"vergessen" hilft ja auch nix da mich mehrere wiedererkennen und das bei den Krigern ja eh nicht klappt.

WAS TUN?????


----------



## Blackout (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Rausreden" schlägt fehl und jetzt?*

Lass dich von einem Krieger verfolgen und geh in eine dunkle Ecke oder in ein leeres Haus und hau ihn um. Das machst du mit jedem der dich des Diebstahls bezichtigt. Wenn du damit durch bist, kannst du dich wieder ganz normal durch die Stadt bewegen.
Wichtig ist bloß, es darf dich keiner dabei sehen wie du die umhaust, aber *nicht töten!*


----------



## Devillex (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Rausreden" schlägt fehl und jetzt?*

Einen provozieren, wegrennen, umhauen. Danach dürfte alles wieder in bester Ordnung sein. 
_Edit_:
@Blackout: Soweit ich das bisher erlebt habe, reicht es eigentlich auch, wenn man nur eine Wache umhaut... :o


----------



## Timofei (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Rausreden" schlägt fehl und jetzt?*

Cool,Danke!
Dacht schon ich muss alles nochmal machen


----------



## autumnSkies (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Rausreden" schlägt fehl und jetzt?*

Bugs können manchmal auch nützlich sein!   

Werds auch gleich in Gotha ausprobieren: Bevor die Rebellen da waren hab ich alles ausgeräumt. Als die Zombies wegwaren und die Rebellen wieder da, haben sie mich des Diebmetalls, äh Diebstahls bezichtigt.


----------



## HanFred (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Rausreden" schlägt fehl und jetzt?*



			
				autumnSkies am 27.10.2006 03:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bugs können manchmal auch nützlich sein!
> 
> Werds auch gleich in Gotha ausprobieren: Bevor die Rebellen da waren hab ich alles ausgeräumt. Als die Zombies wegwaren und die Rebellen wieder da, haben sie mich des Diebmetalls, äh Diebstahls bezichtigt.


hab ich dir das nicht schon gesagt? ich hab's genauso gemacht.


----------



## autumnSkies (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Rausreden" schlägt fehl und jetzt?*

Jaaaa, aber da hab ich es anders verstanden. Ich dachte ich soll alle töten, so habe ich auch geantwortet.



Verfolgst du mich?


----------

